# Zeigt her eure Kühlschränke



## LeWhopper (23. April 2011)

Der *große* Kühlschrankthreat


Sooo ich seh hier immer Threads von "Zeigt eure Zockerecken" oder "Haustiere" oder "Desktops"

Aber wie siehts bei euch eigentlich Kühlgerättechnisch (nicht nur Kühlschränke sind erlaubt) aus? (Kann man ja auch mit einem du bist was du isst kombinieren  )

Soo fangt ihr schon mal an. Bilder reich ich gleich noch nach 

Edit:

Soo hier sind Sie. Entschuldigt die schlechte Qualität aber ich hab leider nur das Handy grad zur Hand.

Normaler Kühlschrank:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keller Kühlschrank: (Komischerweise verschwinden da immer Sachen raus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. April 2011)

Von aussen oder von innen?


----------



## LeWhopper (23. April 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Von aussen oder von innen?



Innen mit offener Tür aber Bilder lad ich jetzt hoch^^


----------



## Potpotom (23. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Innen mit offener Tür aber Bilder lad ich jetzt hoch^^


Innen mit geschlossener Tür hätte was... *g


----------



## LeWhopper (23. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Innen mit geschlossener Tür hätte was... *g



Lässt sich sicher Organisieren. Mit Selbstauslöser vielleicht oder wenn er Durchsichtig ist.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. April 2011)

Erinnert n bisschen an 241543903


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

Die Dosen-Regimenter an Dr. Pepper Cola im Kellerkühlschrank gefallen mir


----------



## Bloodletting (23. April 2011)

3 Dosen Thunfisch. <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (24. April 2011)

Sachtma.... hungert ihr? Die sind ja alle leer.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. April 2011)

Das ist halt richtiger Männer Kühlschrank, nur das nötigste drin. (Bier)


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

Schonmal 2 positive Aspekte  V+E und Mountain Dew


----------



## Konov (24. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sachtma.... hungert ihr? Die sind ja alle leer.



Genau das ist der Grund warum ich meinen hier nicht posten werde, weil da auch nicht wirklich was drin ist...


----------



## yves1993 (24. April 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Erinnert n bisschen an 241543903



WoW er kennt sogar das Meme... :>

Dann Contriboote ich ma...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> WoW er kennt sogar das Meme... :>



Als Mod muss man das. Sonst wissen wir nich was für Schabernack ihr treibt ;D


----------



## Bloodletting (24. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sachtma.... hungert ihr? Die sind ja alle leer.



Dat is halt so. Obst und Gemüse würde vergammeln, Fleisch in der Pfanne macht zu viel Dreck. xD


----------



## Konov (24. April 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dat is halt so. Obst und Gemüse würde vergammeln, Fleisch in der Pfanne macht zu viel Dreck. xD



Wobei letzteres kaufe ich mir schon häufig, esse es aber am selben Tag, bzw. den darauffolgenden.
Also wirklich längere Zeit "lagern" ist in meinem Kühlschrank nicht wirklich der Fall.


----------



## Bloodletting (24. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei letzteres kaufe ich mir schon häufig, esse es aber am selben Tag, bzw. den darauffolgenden.



Wenn ich mir mal Fleisch kaufe, was wirklich selten ist, in Anbetracht der Preise, dann steht die Pfanne, in der ich das gemacht hab, mal gut und gerne 2 Wochen in der Ecke und ... "weicht ein".
Mal im ernst ... wieso klebt das scheiß Bratfett immer an der verdammten Pfanne?!


----------



## Jordin (24. April 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Mal im ernst ... wieso klebt das scheiß Bratfett immer an der verdammten Pfanne?!



Besser da, als an der verdammten Hüfte...


----------



## LeWhopper (24. April 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mal Fleisch kaufe, was wirklich selten ist, in Anbetracht der Preise, dann steht die Pfanne, in der ich das gemacht hab, mal gut und gerne 2 Wochen in der Ecke und ... "weicht ein".
> Mal im ernst ... wieso klebt das scheiß Bratfett immer an der verdammten Pfanne?!



Füll nach dem Braten die Pfanne mit heißen Wasser (möglichst frisch aus dem Wasserkocher). Was Spüli dazu und bei geringer Hitze auf den Herd damit. Nach knapp 10 Min kannst du alles ganz leicht ablösen


----------



## Konov (24. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Füll nach dem Braten die Pfanne mit heißen Wasser (möglichst frisch aus dem Wasserkocher). Was Spüli dazu und bei geringer Hitze auf den Herd damit. Nach knapp 10 Min kannst du alles ganz leicht ablösen



Jo, heißes wasser rein und paar Minuten stehen lassen reicht auch schon. Es sei denn, es ist so eine uraltpfanne die schlecht beschichtet ist, dann könnte es sein dass sich da alles verklebt und nix mehr abgeht 
Ich benutz die auch nicht mehr, hab so ein Trümmerteil hier stehen.


----------



## Perkone (24. April 2011)

Normalerweise is der fast leer bis aufs Bier, aber heute fürs Grillen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (24. April 2011)

Kühlschranktür ist leer 

singel kühlschrank halt deshalb so leer ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linija (24. April 2011)

Der Ein oder Andere sollte sich mal überlegen seinen Kühlschrank zu putzen..
is ja ekelich^^


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

1. Kühlschrank, da is das Futter drin^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Kühlschrank, da sin die Getränke drin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wassn da drin? ^^

Und: wofür brauchst du soviel Butter?


----------



## Legendary (25. April 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Und: wofür brauchst du soviel Butter?



Er schmiert sich jeden Morgen damit an, das ist LSF25.


----------



## Contemptio (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is zwar net mein Kühlschrank, aber das Bild is mir bei dem thread wieder eingefallen xD


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






in der Tasse ist ein rohes Ei. Ich wollt mir zu Ostern ein Ei schälen aber hab statt nem gekochten ein rohes erwischt^^. 
Bei uns war grad Butter in Aktion und ne Bekannte aus Wien hat sich paar gekauft und derweil im unserem Kühlschrank gelagert.


----------



## Kamsi (25. April 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Wassn da drin? ^^
> 
> Und: wofür brauchst du soviel Butter?



Are you thinking what I'm thinking?... Good. Bring ample supply of butter and Goblin Jumper Cables."


----------



## -Ganka- (26. April 2011)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




made my day


----------



## Doofkatze (27. April 2011)

Ich werde kein Bild online stellen, da ich sonst zu einer Notabschaltung gezwungen werde.


----------

